

The Oculus Rift Is an Applied Neuroscience Powerhouse - beaucronin
http://npbay.es/oculus-rift-applied-neuroscience

======
walterbell
The psychophysics reference
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychophysics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychophysics))
was educational. What hardware was used by modern psychophysics researchers
before Oculus?

~~~
beaucronin
All kind of things, but mostly what you'd expect: monitors, speakers. Pretty
much anything that can generate a stimulus with fine control.

